

Technology: What Does the Future Have in Store? - huudle
http://www.huudle.com/Blog/technology/Technology_What_Does_the_Future_Hold

======
melissavarela
Plus loads of apps!

Heathcare and wearables are opening new roads to app entrepreneurs:
[http://www.chupamobile.com/blog/2014/09/11/health-and-
fitnes...](http://www.chupamobile.com/blog/2014/09/11/health-and-fitness-apps-
overview-remunerative-way/)

